# Jumping!



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it normal for fish to try and escape their environment periodically?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know if it's so much that they're trying to escape, or if they just get a little overexcited near the surface and breach it a little. 
For example, our dojo loaches like to hang out in floating watersprite, and sometimes we'll hear a little *bloop* noise because one of them got startled or whatever and broke the surface. 
If there's a fish that is literally spending all its time near the opening of a tank lid and actually jumping, then yes, there's probably something going on.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

My four oldest silver dollars, which I have had for 2 years and are extremely large will usually hit the lid on a daily basis. I am relatively certain they are trying to escape.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Some fish are known to be jumpers. I have lost a few from improperly covered lids on tanks.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh yes, they can jumpy. I had a ryunkin that was obsessed with going to the top of the tank and jumping. I think they try and catch the bubbles. I have a cichlid who does that. Charlie, he's always jumping like that. Oscars do that too. Some fish are just prone to jumping. Just make sure you have a full hood.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

It depends on what you mean by try to escape. Like the above posters stated some fish just like to jump. If your really worried about it though you could always just test the levels in your tank with a test kit, see if anything is out of wack


----------

